# so here I sit



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Car just cranked away weakly at 4 am. Pull out the booster charger now it cranks no start. Now the propane heater is under the car to warm up things grrrrrrrrrr% rrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

And she lives


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

How cold is it?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gelled fuel?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

According to the dash 2 degrees


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

ok i dont think it was fuel related because i had the white bottle in it when i first was cranking it the lights inside were dim i had the service stablink and service traction control on once i put on the charger and let sit for 20 mins it cranked much better and lights were not dim and it cranked much better. to me it seems like the battery is indeed to small i had concerns about the rating of the battery and yesterday and today tell me thats the issue. sucks that on a 8 month old car im gonna have to go out on my own and buy a stronger battery  why BECAUSE i know if i take it to the dealer the parts changers there will test it and say its good now but yea its nice and warm in the shop and it is not 2 degrees in here


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry that you had to deal with that. There have been a couple people with bad batteries on here. I think the stock battery is fine based on some evidence that has been posted on extreme cold starts, but if your battery has some weak cells, then it will wreak havoc on your car's electrical systems.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

yea diesel its a hit or miss with the factory batterys when i worked as a tech we would get cars off the truck with dead battery's at times i was really hoping to be one of the lucky ones that could brag about starting at 0 without issues lol ill call the dealer and see what they say but im most certain they will say if it tests good (when in the shop nice and warm) then im SOL


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Being Devils Advocate here, but you should give your dealer and his test equipment a chance before assuming the battery will test OK.

They will have to use the GR-8 machine for accuracy though.......your Diesel came with a very good, high output, AGM battery.
That doesn't mean it cannot fail.....thats why warranty exists.

That machine mentioned will perform a deep test and very likely will need a minimum of 90 minutes to perform a deep charge if the results do not meet the standards.
After that, it performs a re-test and that will be the 'Go/No Go, determination.
If it is a 'Fail' then the printout gets attached to the battery and it goes back Chevrolet.......you get a replacement AGM.

I look forward to your report.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

How many miles? If less than 36K take it to your dealer and have them test the battery as Rob suggested. Batteries are covered under the B2B warranty. I bet they also change the Negative battery cable.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't think the Diesels were afflicted with negative cable itis.....but admit I haven't been following the Diesel updates very closely either.

Rob


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Robby said:


> I don't think the Diesels were afflicted with negative cable itis.....but admit I haven't been following the Diesel updates very closely either.
> 
> Rob


Diesels were affected by the negative battery cable issue as well. My dealer actually called to tell me that they ordered one for me and to let me know I should come in and have it fixed. I have had no issues with the current cable (knock on wood), so I'm in no hurry to get this "fixed". Maybe at my next oil change.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> Diesels were affected by the negative battery cable issue as well. My dealer actually called to tell me that they ordered one for me and to let me know I should come in and have it fixed. I have had no issues with the current cable (knock on wood), so I'm in no hurry to get this "fixed". Maybe at my next oil change.


Thanks for the update!

Rob


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

That sucks, hope they'll find the trouble.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

im not trying to bad mouth the dealer in no way but my experience and confidence in them is as low as the temps lolol between them telling me there is no steering software update on our cars(even though i gave them the pi #) to def is not included in the service. Its a shame when a consumer is more educated (which is not the norm) then the "professional" service managers. thats is all where i am coming from. 


'i will stop by my buddys shop and use the snapon battey load tester (the cart type) and see what i come up with and then go from there


----------

